# tsunami help needed



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently purchased a 2-10-2 Proto 2000 Heritage and it has Tsunami sound added to it. I purchased this used and there is no paperwork about the decoder at all. The engine and lights work perfectly, but the sound doesn't. The bell works the best but is still faint, I can hear the whistle if I put my ear up to the tender. I turned the CV values for the sounds to 255 and it made no difference, so I turned them down to 50 and they do go down, so turned them back up to 255 and back to start. Below is some pics, while I had it apart I tried the sounds with the speaker off the tender, wasnt louder, but could hear the bell better. Any ideas?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

The manuals are on SoundTrax web site.

Get a proper enclosure for the speaker, that will make a big difference in the sound volume and quality. 

What is wrapped up in the black tape near the speaker?

The forum user NIMT can help you with a speaker enclosure.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

The speaker is the only thing inside the black tape and it was pressed up against the underside of the top of the tender. I removed the tape and speaker to take pics. While I had it off I tried the sounds and they sounded the same as before. The bell is fairly loud, but all other sounds are barely audible. Ive got other tsunami decoders and Ive tried CV 128 and 129 and the other sound CVs with no success.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

This is a user install and a poor one at best.To perform at their best,speakers need suitable enclosure.It doesn't have to be fancy,it can be made of a bottle cap or else as long as it is virtually airtight so the sounds don't fight eachother from both sides of the speaker.
Now,looking at pic no.3,there seems to be something else soldered to the speaker...there should only be the two purple wires soldered there.There also seems to be some excess solder from one of the speaker terminals that is touching the speaker magnet...if such is the case,no wonder you're having problems.I can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

First thing I would check is the speaker. Any 8ohm speaker will work for the test. I can send you one out ASAP.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok after reading Jakes post I went back and looked, there was a tiny piece of wire touching the magnet, so I removed it. I couldnt tell a difference afterwards but at least its one thing out of the way. I made an enclosure for it and it did bring out more sound but the whistle/whistles are still very faint. The bell is loud and audible as are most of the other sounds including the chuff. Still at a loss here for why the bell and some other sounds are good but the whistle is so faint. Ive reset the decoder and played with the sounds but no improvement, could it still be the speaker? Sean if you think it is, maybe you can send one when you are done with my GP7, I can wait a bit longer at least it has some sound lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Give me the size of the speaker.
Looks like a 1" speaker, I'll send you a enclosure too.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes it is a 1" speaker


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

How many holes were drilled through the coal load? you need a bunch of tiny ones, or mount the speaker to the tender "floor". Again, gotta have lots of tiny holes.


----------

